# It's Official!



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

//////////////////


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

I was just over there looking at bikes at Dicks Sporting Goods and the store looked nice. They had a bunch of those nice Field and Stream kayaks outside. The fishing section within Dicks is actually quite nice. I got my hands upon that Quantum Smoke baitcaster and it's the smoothest thing that I've ever handled. 

Too many dropped passes by West Virginia!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I know one of the new employees that will be working in the fishing department at the new store. He has been in the fishing, marine electronics and boating industry for a long time. I am very sure he will be the most knowledgeable guy in any of the local stores when it comes to marine electronics and lake mapping cards and he even knows how to fish


----------



## jakekettle1 (Jun 21, 2014)

I was disappointed that it wasn't open yet when I was at Easton and saw it


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

I know it's fashionable to bash Cabela's, but I'm sure glad they are here! Bass Pro should've opened a store here too, instead of in the fourth largest city in the state (and I don't mean Toledo haha!).

But it's true the guys who work there are nice but weren't hired for their expertise that's for sure


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Anyone who likes to road trip it down to BPS in Cinci hold onto your butt- they're moving the store to another location a redoing the layout. The sales associate we talked to a couple weeks ago mentioned something about a bowling alley surrounded by an aquarium...


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Deazl666 said:


> Anyone who likes to road trip it down to BPS in Cinci hold onto your butt- they're moving the store to another location a redoing the layout. The sales associate we talked to a couple weeks ago mentioned something about a bowling alley surrounded by an aquarium...



This sounds fake


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

seang22 said:


> This sounds fake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Fake as in I'm making it up?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

It will be just like every other big box store. Some corporate buyer from 5 states over will decide what the store will carry for selection. It will be the same crap that all the other big box stores carry. Everyone flocks to these stores because of prices while the small mom and pop tackle shops go under.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Flathead76 said:


> It will be just like every other big box store. Some corporate buyer from 5 states over will decide what the store will carry for selection. It will be the same crap that all the other big box stores carry. Everyone flocks to these stores because of prices while the small mom and pop tackle shops go under.


Very true. However I've found you'll see different things, not a lot but a few, in different chains. But I love poking around in the little bait shops and marinas especially if you're looking for discontinued lures etc.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

seang22 said:


> This sounds fake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Waiting...


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

Deazl666 said:


> Anyone who likes to road trip it down to BPS in Cinci hold onto your butt- they're moving the store to another location a redoing the layout. The sales associate we talked to a couple weeks ago mentioned something about a bowling alley surrounded by an aquarium...


A Bass Pro in Columbus, Ohio would be a dream. I've never been within a Field and Stream store but their magazine gets the pants beat off of them by others like In-Fisherman. I've always considered Field and Stream a magazine that grandpa would read but they just might be reinventing themselves. The Bass Pro master catalog is what has drawn me to them since I was a child. I've learned though, "Great store if you don't purchase Bass Pro lures. Those hooks are terrible!"


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Im excited... the more the better imo. Nothing like spending a winter day driveing around to all the tackle stores... im my expeeience fns will cater more to the river/yak/canoe/fly guy. Hopefully a little different then most stores. 
Oh an fyi the fns brand twister tails SUCK they feel like 30 year old gummy worms with the package left open,for 30 years. 

Opens on my wedding aneversiry!?!?!?!? Good or bad? Only been 5 years now,shouldnt be to bad,right?


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Im excited... the more the better imo. Nothing like spending a winter day driveing around to all the tackle stores... im my expeeience fns will cater more to the river/yak/canoe/fly guy. Hopefully a little different then most stores.
> 
> Oh an fyi the fns brand twister tails SUCK they feel like 30 year old gummy worms with the package left open,for 30 years.
> 
> ...



...not to mention their inlines don't work at all; at least they didn't used to...

Is it true that the store and magazine are not related?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Deazl666 said:


> ...not to mention their inlines don't work at all; at least they didn't used to...
> 
> Is it true that the store and magazine are not related?


Hopefully in copyright only! When a new store comes into the area, I would hope they will consider the needs of that area and supply accordingly. IMO Field & Stream always catered to the western and mid-western fly and spinner fisherman. I would expect to see higher end products with higher prices.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

polebender said:


> Hopefully in copyright only! When a new store comes into the area, I would hope they will consider the needs of that area and supply accordingly. IMO Field & Stream always catered to the western and mid-western fly and spinner fisherman. I would expect to see higher end products with higher prices.



Lol, if I want to waste money on fly stuff (like a sage rod I've used 2x) I'll go to MRO...


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

They are somehow connected to Dick's. I'm just hoping the fishing dept is different. We got a flyer in the mail about the opening, and it's because we got a Dick's credit card when my wife bought her kayak there last year.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Originally posted by Deazl666:
> 
> Anyone who likes to road trip it down to BPS in Cinci hold onto your butt- they're moving the store to another location a redoing the layout. The sales associate we talked to a couple weeks ago mentioned something about a bowling alley surrounded by an aquarium...


Was in there myself a couple weeks ago and talked to the DM(Bill). I asked when and if Bass Pro was ever going to get a store up in Cols. to compete with Cabelas. He did say something about another store opening in the near future closer to Cols. and talked about the land already being purchased but didn't elaborate on its exact location or date. Said it was going to be a huge facility.
Hope it's close.

Will surely visit the F&S store and will reserve my opine till then.


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

streamstalker said:


> Most of us will be judging them on the jigs and such.


Exactly. That's the problem. I've even found some pretty knowledgeable guys hiding in Gander Mountain...but its not the employees, its the buyers stocking the shelves...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

seang22 said:


> This sounds fake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Still waiting....


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Dick's somehow bought the rights to make and carry "Field and Stream" products with a VERY loose affiliation to the actual magazine. So, it shares the FNS name, but really has nothing to do with the magazine itself.


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Deazl666 said:


> Still waiting....


I think you are fake Deazl!!  When we gonna meet up again?:F:G


----------



## Tombo (Jul 23, 2014)

There is a FNS store in N. KY that I accidentally wandered into a couple of months ago. It is a very good store with high end products. I would say selection of gear is better than most any big box store I have been to. I am very excited to see this store open.

From what I learned speaking to the employees's at the FNS in N. KY, Dicks's bought the naming rights from FNS Magazine for the new stores. The Columbus store will be the 4th store. The other two being in NW PA.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone know if they will take a Dick's gift card there? If so I'll pick up a couple at Giant Eagle and get some gas discounts too


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I wonder how long it will be before bass pro shows up on the door step of Columbus ?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Originally posted by Synd:
> 
> I wonder how long it will be before bass pro shows up on the door step of Columbus ?


Don't know but I hope soon.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

fastwater said:


> Don't know but I hope soon.


Agreed. I look forward to the day when we have a local Columbus area Bass Pro Shop


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

More interested in Vance's opening on the south side.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay so I may be a little off with this comment but its raining and im grumpy and plainly just want to b***** But im not thrilled about it being in Polaris area. Dont get me wrong its a nice area. But personally I hate our cabelas because almost every time im in there im stuck fighting thru aisles around a bunch of yuppies that came in for there north face jackets and stayed to slack jaw around... ive been to other cabelas in not so uppity areas and shopping experience was always much of pleasent.. hopefully this fns store wont fall the same fate.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

dstiner86 said:


> Okay so I may be a little off with this comment but its raining and im grumpy and plainly just want to b***** But im not thrilled about it being in Polaris area. Dont get me wrong its a nice area. But personally I hate our cabelas because almost every time im in there im stuck fighting thru aisles around a bunch of yuppies that came in for there north face jackets and stayed to slack jaw around... ive been to other cabelas in not so uppity areas and shopping experience was always much of pleasent.. hopefully this fns store wont fall the same fate.


My experience with the clientele at Cabelas is different than yours. I find that a lot of customers in the store are camo wearing good ole boys and I have no problem with anyone in the store yuppie or not. But I feel ya on the northface stuff. Too each their own though.

My problem is the store itself is a 3/4 scale size replica of a real store with too small of aisles and a total mismash of stock. 

I have 0 faith the F&S store will be much better, I have experience with F&S pieces and find them to be overpriced junk, but more options are good and I welcome a new place to check out.


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

I've just resorted to making my own lures. Just finished the basecoat on my first one last night.  We'll see what happens...


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

shwookie said:


> My experience with the clientele at Cabelas is different than yours. I find that a lot of customers in the store are camo wearing good ole boys and I have no problem with anyone in the store yuppie or not. But I feel ya on the northface stuff. Too each their own though.
> 
> My problem is the store itself is a 3/4 scale size replica of a real store with too small of aisles and a total mismash of stock.
> 
> I have 0 faith the F&S store will be much better, I have experience with F&S pieces and find them to be overpriced junk, but more options are good and I welcome a new place to check out.


Whether it's Cabela's or Bass Pro the one thing they have in common is the guys jumping out of their cars or trucks and hurrying ahead of their women to get in the store...you don't see that at any other type of store! And often they not only insist on a shopping cart but also on being the one to push it


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig. posted by *shwookie*:
> 
> _My problem is the store itself is a 3/4 scale size replica of a real store with too small of aisles and a total mismash of stock.
> _


This is my thoughts/opinion of that Cabelas as well. Don't know whether what seems to be a scaled down version of the rest of the Cabelas I've visited was due to the premium real estate cost in that area or limited real estate but it sure seems smaller. Hope when Bass Pro comes to town they choose a spot to have a store comparable to the big ones in other states. The BP in Cinn. seems smaller compared to many as well. 




> Orig. posted by *Mr. Good*:
> 
> _Whether it's Cabela's or Bass Pro the one thing they have in common is the guys jumping out of their cars or trucks and hurrying ahead of their women to get in the store...you don't see that at any other type of store! And often they not only insist on a shopping cart but also on being the one to push it _


_
_

...Isn't that the truth. 
Have noticed the same thing. All chivalry gets booted out the window. 
No doors being held or opened by the male partner...no waiting for her to get out of the car before going into the store. I would suspect that the service desk gets bombarded with request from wives/women getting lost from their male partners having to make announcements over the PA instead of the usual 'lost child' scenario. .


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Mr.Good said:


> Whether it's Cabela's or Bass Pro the one thing they have in common is the guys jumping out of their cars or trucks and hurrying ahead of their women to get in the store...you don't see that at any other type of store! And often they not only insist on a shopping cart but also on being the one to push it


I only did that one time.

Haha, actually my wife won't go there lol.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

[/I]

...Isn't that the truth. 
Have noticed the same thing. All chivalry gets booted out the window. 
No doors being held or opened by the male partner...no waiting for her to get out of the car before going into the store. I would suspect that the service desk gets bombarded with request from wives/women getting lost from their male partners having to make announcements over the PA instead of the usual 'lost child' scenario. .[/QUOTE]

One time I was sitting in Cabela's having lunch at the high counter (highly recommend the Cabela's Club by the way!) and two women were sitting at a table drinking pop and trying to text their husbands, who seemed to have their cell phones turned off! Ah, revenge is sweet!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Jep Robertson's gonna be there on Sunday. Not sure that's enough to get me in there; his wife on the other hand...


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Deazl666 said:


> Jep Robertson's gonna be there on Sunday. Not sure that's enough to get me in there; his wife on the other hand...


You won't catch me dead in there the first few weekends at least. i can't stand the crowds


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I don't know why we can't have a boat center around here :/ We have plenty of tackle in my opinion.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> Still waiting....


I think he meant the idea of a bowling alley encased in aquariums sounded bogus. Which I would tend to agree. Since you stated you heard it from someone else, I'm guessing he's casting the doubt there. I hope I cleared that up a bit.

I'm gonna try to meet Jep! I bet he likes my beard!


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> It will be just like every other big box store. Some corporate buyer from 5 states over will decide what the store will carry for selection. It will be the same crap that all the other big box stores carry. Everyone flocks to these stores because of prices while the small mom and pop tackle shops go under.


Good news; small mom and pop shops sell Gamakatus hooks for cheaper than main stream stores.


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

Have to agree with the big box stores selection being picked by some corporate buyer 5 states away. Last winter I went to Cabellas looking for an ice auger and the worker looked at me like I had 2 heads. Told me I could order one on line. But they sure had a nice inventory of metal detectors and pans for mining gold. Luckily Cheshire market knows what the locals need and I found a decently priced auger and some good pizza.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Get ready for the big apparel extravaganza!!!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Deazl666 said:


> Jep Robertson's gonna be there on Sunday. Not sure that's enough to get me in there; his wife on the other hand...


Man, that guy is about two ducks short of a limit! Isn't he?&#128516;


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...eId=10151&catalogId=10051&appID=94&storeID=77


And that would be on a good day


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...eId=10151&catalogId=10051&appID=94&storeID=77


Thats pretty wild!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...eId=10151&catalogId=10051&appID=94&storeID=77



Seang22 - Did u see this???


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

polebender said:


> Man, that guy is about two ducks short of a limit! Isn't he?&#128516;



He's doing something right. I'd probably go if it was Jase. Wait - did I say that out loud?


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

When are they hooking up the cinci store like that? If not soon, we need to take a roadtrip to Illinois.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Deazl666 said:


> He's doing something right. I'd probably go if it was Jase. Wait - did I say that out loud?


Yeah, I watch the show. I think it's hilarious at times! Jep is definitely a mama's boy! But he sure comes up with some spaced out ideologies! He's like a new age *******! Lol! I don't know how much of that is put on for the show. Maybe if met in person might get a different perspective.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mr.Good said:


> Whether it's Cabela's or Bass Pro the one thing they have in common is the guys jumping out of their cars or trucks and hurrying ahead of their women to get in the store...you don't see that at any other type of store! And often they not only insist on a shopping cart but also on being the one to push it


So true. when I go up to Michigan I usually hit the Dundee cabelas. Typically im there before they open and one time I was waiting patently away from the doors watching this group of 4 guys standing there eagerly at the doors almost simultaneously checking there watches waiting for it to open. Then as the doors begin to unlock one guy from the group looked back to a group of women standing some 15' off and said "dont worry hunny ill grab the cart"as he went it. Couldnt help but chuckle at that.


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

polebender said:


> Yeah, I watch the show. I think it's hilarious at times! Jep is definitely a mama's boy! But he sure comes up with some spaced out ideologies! He's like a new age *******! Lol! I don't know how much of that is put on for the show. Maybe if met in person might get a different perspective.


What show is this? I'm totally ignorant to these people you are referencing.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Llew96 said:


> What show is this? I'm totally ignorant to these people you are referencing.



Duck Dynasty. Hicksploitation at its finest.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

polebender said:


> Yeah, I watch the show. I think it's hilarious at times! Jep is definitely a mama's boy! But he sure comes up with some spaced out ideologies! He's like a new age *******! Lol! I don't know how much of that is put on for the show. Maybe if met in person might get a different perspective.



This might explain why he's not an executive officer for the company unlike his two brothers. And, I think he realizes he's last in the pecking order. AND, he clearly has the smallest house (albeit the hottest wife)...


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Just confirmed Field and Stream will NOT accept Dick's gift cards, so guess they are not as connected as I thought? There goes my scheme to earn gas discounts at Giant Eagle and thus justify some of my purchases! Hopefully soon they will offer actual Field and Stream gift cards there


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Is Fin, Feather, and Fur too far for you guys?

When LBF was in Akron, it was the best tackle store on the East Coast and all of the US probably. It still is, but its in Kentucky now. Who ever never made it there REALLY missed out. I miss them so much.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

legendaryyaj said:


> Is Fin, Feather, and Fur too far for you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> When LBF was in Akron, it was the best tackle store on the East Coast and all of the US probably. It still is, but its in Kentucky now. Who ever never made it there REALLY missed out. I miss them so much.



It is; I'm from Mansfield and only hit The Fin when I'm up there visiting my Mom. Their fishing section is outstanding...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

legendaryyaj said:


> Is Fin, Feather, and Fur too far for you guys?
> 
> When LBF was in Akron, it was the best tackle store on the East Coast and all of the US probably. It still is, but its in Kentucky now. Who ever never made it there REALLY missed out. I miss them so much.


Cant say anything bout LBF other then the mail order was quick. Everytime I head up to Strongsville to see my parents I stop at Fin, feather and Fur. Trying to start making it to the Rod Makers shop as well.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Mr.Good said:


> Just confirmed Field and Stream will NOT accept Dick's gift cards, so guess they are not as connected as I thought? There goes my scheme to earn gas discounts at Giant Eagle and thus justify some of my purchases! Hopefully soon they will offer actual Field and Stream gift cards there


Ha when i know im gonna drop some fishing fund money i usally go the gift card/gas saveing route. I just used my 1.00 off at kroger and by next friday will have close to a free tank at giant eagle. Christmas time is best EVERYBODY gets gift cards...


----------

